# VR6 Turbo Vacuum Lines? How are yours ran?



## NickWhiteVr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

How's it going? Just curious to see how others are running their vacuum lines on their VR6 turbo set ups. Anyone willing to share? I need some insight on how to run mine.


----------



## Yale12 (May 13, 2005)

Bump. I could use some additional insight/ good vacuum 'diagraming'. I'm at the phase where this is all I have left to do on the project.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

In for some info too 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

too many variables in play..... 

basically:

In an ideal situation you'd want to keep vacuum lines etc as short as possible and with dedicated ports (no tee-ing etc). (But real life is often never ideal.) I try to keep the FPR and DV/BOV on dedicated solo lines if at all possible; FPR as it's critical, and DV/BOV for best response. In the end you'll have to adapt to your specific setup, though.

You need to provide a vacuum / boost (manifold) signal to the fuel pressure regulator, the diverter or blow off valve, any MAP sensors that may be in use, and electronics like boost gauges / EBC's etc.
The brake booster also needs vacuum, but not boost - so a check valve must be installed in-line.

As for the turbo, it depends on the setup. Twin scroll? Single scroll? (as some may say it) EBC? External WG? etc etc.
be more specific re: turbo please.


----------



## NickWhiteVr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies. I understand the ideal situation and that every set up is different. I am asking the question to see how other ran their lines so I have somewhere to compare mine too. My car runs and drives right now as is but boost breaks up. I know it can be many things but I wanted to start with the vac lines to ensure they are ran correctly to eliminate any leaks or miss ran lines. 

Do you use vacuum blocks? I have a vacuum block with enough ports to run one line from my intake mani to the vacuum block as the main, then attach all the other lines to that vacuum block (FPR, DV, Waste gate, break booster line w/ check valve, boost gauge etc etc). Is that the best way to go about it? 

Does any check valve work or does it have to be turbo/vw specific? 

My set up is a BorgWarner s300x, .88 a/r, single scroll, external waste gate with a 12lbs spring in it. OEM fuel rail, 3.5 bar FPR, 60# Siemens Deka Injectors, DV, United Motor Sports tune, SRI, FMIC, JE pistons, eagle rods, arp bolts on everything, TT 264/260 cams, Supertech titanium high rev valve springs and retainers, 3" turbo back (no resonated only a muffler).


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

What's your AFR as you're transitioning into boost? What spark plugs are you using, and how are they gapped?


----------



## NickWhiteVr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I am running NGK spark plugs and they are gapped correctly. Spark isn't my issue. Tested them, swapped plugs and same results. I am just looking for info on vac lines.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Roger that. :beer:


----------



## NickWhiteVr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you though and I appreciate the willingness to help.


----------

